# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Battle Chasers Gully pencils

## ClaudiuLimbasan

Here's a drawing I did with Gully!!! from Battle Chasers ofc.  :Smile:  

I'm open for COMMISSIONS! 

lc_artwork@yahoo.com 
https://www.facebook.com/ClaudiuLimbasan 
http://lc-creations.deviantart.com/

----------


## The Celtic Batman

> Here's a drawing I did with Gully!!! from Battle Chasers ofc.  
> 
> I'm open for COMMISSIONS! 
> 
> lc_artwork@yahoo.com 
> https://www.facebook.com/ClaudiuLimbasan 
> http://lc-creations.deviantart.com/


Really nice style. Lovely work!

----------


## ClaudiuLimbasan

> Really nice style. Lovely work!


Thank you very much!  :Smile:

----------

